# CBN wheels



## DPittman (Feb 26, 2021)

Today on Winks workshop he built a CBN grinder.  I had no idea such a thing existed.  I know of diamond grit wheels but apparent CBN is best for HSS tool grinding.  Looks good.  Prices for a 8" wheel are near $200 Canadian.  Wow.






I wonder if a 6" wheel on an 8" grinder would be acceptable?  Just for the sake of the lower cost of the 6".


----------



## Swharfin' (Feb 26, 2021)

Had to look up CBN = Cubic Boron Nitride


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 26, 2021)

thanks @DPittman winky is a great person and does nice work on youtube!


----------



## gerritv (Feb 27, 2021)

Just buy diamond wheels from Aliexpress, they work just fine for a fraction of the cost. I have a selection that I use on my d-bit grinder. Rough out with silica wheel, then finish with the diamond one.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 27, 2021)

My 2 1/2 cents worth (1/2 cent due to inflation). I use CBN wheels to grind my wood lathe HSS tools and a couple of HSS tool bits. Have never regretted my investment and excellent way to sharpen HSS.

The only CAUTION I offer is make sure the tools you grind are good quality HSS because you definitely don't want to load up your CBN wheels with junk metal. Costly error should you ever do that.

DELTA variable speed 8" grinder 2,000-3,400 rpm, model # 23-197  note: model number may have changed

D-way Tools 8" CBN wheels 180 & 360 grit, plus a 360 -600 grit Hand Hone. A CBN hand hone saves time and excessive tool grinding.

https://d-waytools.com/

Plus a One Way Wolverine Grinding Jig system with Vari-grind and Skew Jig






Also a Robo-Rest although I'm unsure they are available!


----------



## DPittman (Feb 27, 2021)

gerritv said:


> Just buy diamond wheels from Aliexpress, they work just fine for a fraction of the cost. I have a selection that I use on my d-bit grinder. Rough out with silica wheel, then finish with the diamond one.


I understood that diamond wheels are not  for grinding hss and I don't think even any ferrous metal at all?


----------



## DPittman (Feb 27, 2021)

Dusty said:


> The only CAUTION I offer is make sure the tools you grind are good quality HSS because you definitely don't want to load up your CBN wheels with junk metal. Costly error


So I'm going to guess that the cheap Chinese hss that I mostly have wouldn't qualify as good quality?  I have yet to try and compare good quality hss with the stuff I use.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 27, 2021)

DPittman said:


> So I'm going to guess that the cheap Chinese hss that I mostly have wouldn't qualify as good quality?  I have yet to try and compare good quality hss with the stuff I use.



I have no knowledge on use of Chinese HSS tools simply because I do not have them in my collection. My caution as mentioned is a basic fact of service life for CBN wheels, to the best of my knowledge there is no effective way to clean a loaded CBN wheel other than replacing same.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Feb 27, 2021)

Most cheap HSS is M2 and is identical to US made HSS. You really need to get old Chinese stuff or be very unlucky to get some crap HSS. It is relatively cheap of aliexpress. Also I would not recommend "too cheap" - you may get Indian stuff or the 10% of Chinese stuff that is M2 look alike. 

Yes diamond is not too effective on steel as it causes chemical reaction. But it still can be used - just CBN is a better choice. You can get CBN cheap online - especially used stuff - for $200 you can get a whole CBN lot.


----------



## gerritv (Feb 27, 2021)

DPittman said:


> I understood that diamond wheels are not  for grinding hss and I don't think even any ferrous metal at all?


Yes that is the conventional wisdom. However, there are plenty of folks who use Chinese diamond wheels on HSS, including Stefan G and Robin Renzetti.

An aluminum oxide stick soaked in water is the Jones/Shipman recommendation for cleaning CBN wheels.


----------



## DPittman (Feb 27, 2021)

gerritv said:


> Yes that is the conventional wisdom. However, there are plenty of folks who use Chinese diamond wheels on HSS, including Stefan G and Robin Renzetti.
> 
> An aluminum oxide stick soaked in water is the Jones/Shipman recommendation for cleaning CBN wheels.


Very good to know. Thanks


----------



## TOBARApprentice (Feb 28, 2021)

DPittman said:


> I understood that diamond wheels are not for grinding hss and I don't think even any ferrous metal at all?



What you are saying used to be correct, with 1 caveat, speed. I have a Toycen Journeyman sharpening system with a variable speed motor. The diamond wheels are remarkably well suited to the slower speed drinding of HSS. In fact, check out some of the Toycen videos on YT. Gerit’s D bit grinder spins at a higher RPM than my Toycen but I have seen his results and what he is saying is true, diamond wheels work beautifully, so even the speed caveat is somewhat incorrect. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francist (Feb 28, 2021)

Wow, those Toycen machines look really nice. A price to match, of course, but they do look sharp (heh, heh).

-frank


----------

